# WB catches



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Anybody catching anything out there?

RangerJulie


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Fished for Largemouth Sunday for the first time this year.
The weather was not as predicted (go figure) and the fish seemed scattered.
Hooked a few decent fish and a few small fry. 

I'm heading out tomorrow to give the west side a shot.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

mstaaf said:


> Fished for Largemouth Sunday for the first time this year.
> The weather was not as predicted (go figure) and the fish seemed scattered.
> Hooked a few decent fish and a few small fry.
> 
> I'm heading out tomorrow to give the west side a shot.



Thanks mstaaf! Good luck!


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Fished West Branch's West side today from 3 till 8.
Windy and surface temp at about 73.
Very slow again today, 6 tiny bass in the shallows, nothing off the points
or in the weed beds.

I love this lake but I cannot seem to get on the bass pattern.
Anyone willing to share some tips.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

What's the best ramp at Westbranch and general directions to it? I haven't been there since I was a kid and want to try for bass there maybe next week. Thanks


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

mpd5094 said:


> What's the best ramp at Westbranch and general directions to it? I haven't been there since I was a kid and want to try for bass there maybe next week. Thanks


Hi mpd5094,

Most folks launch at the West or Rock Springs Ramp. Depends where you are coming from for directions. Easily, the ramp is off of Rock Springs Road which you can reach from SR 5.

RangerJulie


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Was by myself last night so no pics but I did somehow luck into three muskie in about a 20 minute time span.Nothing huge though maybe 30 to 35 inches on all three.Still more muskie in one night than in the last two years,not that I fish for them but man there must be alot of em in there!Also saw a young guy with a really nice stringer of maybe six or seven large channels walking off the dam,fish looked real clean,the zebra mussles must be doing alot of work in that lake.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I was out there Wednesady afternoon from 3:15 until 7 PM. Caught a 32 inche and a 39 inch MUskie and a little 12 inch Largemouth. The smaller Muskie came on a Hot N Tot and the larger on a Fire Tiger Depth Raider.
IT was pretty interesting landing them though as I left my net in my other boat. Sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeesh !!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

got probably 10 bass (really bad coloration to them) And 2 smallies, and a nice muskie today


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

what a difference one day makes,same spot same lures,same time,NO FISH!!!!I'm willing to bet it was due to the increase in boat traffic.I did watch two jet skies...and man what a pair of idiots,had the whole lake to themselves and the spent the last hour of daylight 100 yards from shore and 30 yards from the only boat fishing in sight!!!!These poor guys were anchored up off a weed edge and these skies kept going back and forth about 30 yards away just showing off I guess.Man if I was in that boat I would have been UPSET!Anyway shoreline was alot more torn up and never settled sooooo nodda!


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> I did watch two jet skies...and man what a pair of idiots!


AGREE COMPLETELY!!! We tried fishing out some smallies along a rockwall yesterday and couldnt even fish it because the jet skis were flying by us(probably less than 20 yards away) Their waves were pushing our boat into the rocks. When we left they started jumping our wakes probably 10 yards away. I shouldve thrown a nice sized treble hook


----------



## jeepjon (Dec 2, 2006)

No wonder when I was taking my skies out of the water and helped another person dock his boat (grabbed his lines for him from the dock) he was so surprised. Jet Skies are fun, but I think only after you have knowledge on operating a larger boat first (so you learn the basics of boating). Most Jet Ski operators have never even used a larger boat, and don't know anything about on-water etiquette.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's another of my pet peeves. After sunset you are not Supposed to go over ten mph at West Branch or many other lakes. But, you rarely see a wathercraft officer, sheriff or other deputy out there enforcing the law. It seems there are always some yahoos in ski boats running all over the lake with a radio blaring acting like they are God's gift to boaters. How stupid can you get ?
Maybe RANGER JULIE can do something about this ?


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

jeepjon said:


> Most Jet Ski operators have never even used a larger boat, and don't know anything about on-water etiquette.


I think renter-riders are the worst of the lot. I don't know if it's still the case, but many marinas used to rent them to kids that weren't even 18, without any more instruction than "here's the throttle, kid..."

Some of those jet skis are *very* powerful, and most renter-riders have little to no knowledge of just how powerful and dangerous those machines can be - let alone having any manners or etiquette when it comes to riding in the vicinity of other craft - be it anglers, recreational boaters or skiiers.

It's doubtful that they'd be able to tell the difference between a no-wake marker and a chili dog. And if they do, most simply don't care, anyway.

Renting those jets to weekenders is pretty much the same thing as putting someone on a Harley Road King who has never ridden a motorcycle in their lives.

I was towing a skiier once and I had a moron actually cut _between_ the boat and the skiier. Thank God Salt Fork had heavy ODNR presence that day and saw it all happen. They took that chucklehead away in handcuffs, BTW.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

And *THAT* is why I refer to the jet skis as "lake lice."


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

mstaaf said:


> Fished West Branch's West side today from 3 till 8.
> Windy and surface temp at about 73.
> Very slow again today, 6 tiny bass in the shallows, nothing off the points
> or in the weed beds.
> ...


The bass pattern, if you want to call it that, is sketchy on WB at best. I've fished this lake many summers trying to figure it out. I've never caught a bass larger than 3lbs, and many that are barely "keepers." 

The best method I've found on WB for bass is a small buzzbait over the top of the grassbeds, on days with light boat traffic. I've had a lot more success on the side of the lake with the dam. There is an island in the main lake opposite side from the ramp and marina. Beside the island is a cove with an adjacent creek. In the cove is a nice weedbed that is the most productive spot that I have found. Fish there if the wind is blowing towards that shoreline.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

copperdon said:


> It's doubtful that they'd be able to tell the difference between a no-wake marker and a chili dog. And if they do, most simply don't care, anyway.


Copperdon,

I totally agree. I stopped a gal that blew the no wake going into the swim area and even once in there kicked it up to show off. When I told her she was being stopped for no wake she asked me "what's that?" I pointed to the buoy and said this is a no wake zone and she said, "I don't know what that is." Those who use jet skis improperly present a great deal of danger to others on the water and when I'm out I always keep eye out for their antics.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

rangerjulie said:


> Copperdon,
> 
> I totally agree. I stopped a gal that blew the no wake going into the swim area and even once in there kicked it up to show off. When I told her she was being stopped for no wake she asked me "what's that?" I pointed to the buoy and said this is a no wake zone and she said, "I don't know what that is." Those who use jet skis improperly present a great deal of danger to others on the water and when I'm out I always keep eye out for their antics.


Julie I would gladly pay a couple dollars launch fee to help fund more officers on the water to enforce the rules... I'm sure there's a lot more like me out there too. I appreciate what ya'll do, but I understand that there's only so many of ya'll.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

boating licenses for all operators,After all they are just about as dangerous as a car.Either that or outlaw the rentals on the lake to cut down on the yahoo's!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> boating licenses for all operators,After all they are just about as dangerous as a car.Either that or outlaw the rentals on the lake to cut down on the yahoo's!


That too!!!!


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info Dan!

West Branch is really my favorite lake so i'll keep at it.
I've only been bass fishing for a few years now but lately i have had alot of
success pinning the bass down on milton and mosquito. 
WB just frustrates me, i caught a nice largemouth there last year and
haven't found anything close since.
I'll try buzzing some spinners and topwater this weekend and see how
that goes.

Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

saw a new sight last night,someone with a full set of nav lights on because it was almost dark pulling a tuber!!!!!!!I mean come on if it's so dark you HAVE to put lights on is it really a good idea to be racing around pulling a tube?Somebody is trying to hard to have fun.On an upside landed and released my largest smallie of the year,about three pounds.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice catch Bob! I took my wife and daughter out to West Branch yesterday evening. They had a good time. Ended up boating 4 small largemouths with my 7 year old catching the largest of the day. They weren't biting very well. With the idiot lake lice out there, we pretty much stayed in the no wake side of the lake. Most were caught off of the riff raff by Rock Springs Rd overpass. Had a nice cove to ourselves til some idiot ski boaters decided to pick our cove out of the entire lake to anchor and swim. I had to calm my daughter down. She was pissed. Lol

I did see some lake lice struggling to launch their skis at the ramp when my lil girl had to pee. Idiots backed up and pushed them off the trailer... As in didn't back them in... Good ole boat ramp follies. Should've known as I saw them backing in with a minivan.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> saw a new sight last night,someone with a full set of nav lights on because it was almost dark pulling a tuber!!!!!!!I mean come on if it's so dark you HAVE to put lights on is it really a good idea to be racing around pulling a tube?Somebody is trying to hard to have fun.On an upside landed and released my largest smallie of the year,about three pounds.


Was out there tube pulling yesterday evening and yea, though the sun had not yet set my nav lights were on, no sense in waiting till sundown, was I doing wrong?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

C'mon Dan...not all of us who pull a trailer with minivans are morons. I happen to trailer my bass boat with ours, and, no...I don't push the boat off the trailer. 

I side with all of you though regarding the rec nuts out there this time of year. Got my holiday angling in before noon today. Not even thinking about going near a public ramp for the next few days!!


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper (Mar 2, 2011)

Glad somebody spoke about the minivans. Lol. Just wondering who exactly is considered lake lice though? It was left open for debate when its original use was for the jetskis themselves and then changed, referring to the people. Bet its a long, hard fall from that horse. 

It's always a great day to fish!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just think pulling anything with a front wheel drive vehicle is bad news... Didn't mean any offense Bob.

I refer to the jet skis and ski boats as lice.


----------



## Rmelz (May 24, 2011)

I was going to put a hitch on my 04 vue. It has 250hp though. Do you think it would hurt the vue to pull a boat with? It's the fwd version.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

No offense taken Dan. I, ideally, would have had a hitch added to my Durango, but it was a company car at the time I bought the boat. As a result, I had the hitch and tow package added to my family Odyssey. It has been completely fine, and is nice because I have added space and an in-console GPS for when we travel outside our locale. You just need to make sure the tow vehicle has the towing capacity to accommodate what is on the trailer- I happen to have nearly 1,000lbs to spare...you don't need to be an NRA card carrying, truck owner to tow water craft. lol...


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

heidlers said:


> No offense taken Dan. I, ideally, would have had a hitch added to my Durango, but it was a company car at the time I bought the boat. As a result, I had the hitch and tow package added to my family Odyssey. It has been completely fine, and is nice because I have added space and an in-console GPS for when we travel outside our locale. You just need to make sure the tow vehicle has the towing capacity to accommodate what is on the trailer- I happen to have nearly 1,000lbs to spare...you don't need to be an NRA card carrying, truck owner to tow water craft. lol...


I hear ya dude...


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Eliminator said:


> Was out there tube pulling yesterday evening and yea, though the sun had not yet set my nav lights were on, no sense in waiting till sundown, was I doing wrong?


Hi Eliminator,

According to Ohio Boating Regs, it's not legal to be towed or water-ski or operate a boat that is towing a person between sunset and sunrise. If the sun had not yet set, then you were okay. Having your nav lights on was a good idea to help for greater visibility. But, for the safety of those you are towing, I would suggest reeling them in before you had the need to turn your nav lights on. Another boater will see you because of your nav lights but they might not be able to see the person you're towing. Just be safe out there okay?

Ranger Julie


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not saying it was Eliminator but the guy I saw that night was pulling a tube at 9:40,wich is clearly after sunset....It probably wasn't him but if it was to answer his question,yes very wrong!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

westbranchbob said:


> i'm not saying it was eliminator but the guy i saw that night was pulling a tube at 9:40,wich is clearly after sunset....it probably wasn't him but if it was to answer his question,yes very wrong!


agreed!!!!!


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Rmelz said:


> I was going to put a hitch on my 04 vue. It has 250hp though. Do you think it would hurt the vue to pull a boat with? It's the fwd version.


Horsepower is kind of irrelevant. If it has hamsters running on a wheel with the proper gearing, it will tow it. The problem usually isn't with getting the tow vehicle to move, it's with the weight of the tow vehicle being able to control the load being towed, while it is in motion. Simple laws of physics. If your tow vehicle weighs 3500 lbs, and you attach a 1750 lb boat/trailer to it, it is going to nearly double your required stopping distance; and the more over 50% of the tow vehicle weight you go, it increases requires stopping distance exponentially.

Trucks/SUV's with towing packages are built with this in mind, and the manufacturers put larger brakes and heavier duty suspension/drive-train components in them for this purpose.

Can you tow with your Vue? Sure you can. Is it going to wear your Vue out? Absolutely. You will experience premature brake wear, premature cv shaft wear, and eventually transmission failure. You will also wear your front tires out a lot quicker as well (as if front wheel drive isn't hard enough on tires). The reason being, you have a lot more weight on the back of the vehicle, which lifts weight off of the front of the vehicle, which enables the front tires to lose some traction, thus increasing tire wear. You'll also notice a big difference in cornering ability.

Biggest concern should be the GVWR. As long as you don't exceed that, you are legal and somewhat safe. Just don't expect it to drive like it normally does, and drive a lot more carefully.

I don't know what size boat you want to tow, but I've seen some weird (and illegal) contraptions people have come up with to tow their toys. That is what a majority of the above is based on. If you've got a lightweight jon boat with a 10hp outboard, then obviously most of that doesn't apply to that situation. I've seen tiny little Honda CRV's come to the ramp with 25ft cabin cruisers attached to them... No way is that safe.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

mstaaf said:


> Thanks for the info Dan!
> 
> West Branch is really my favorite lake so i'll keep at it.
> I've only been bass fishing for a few years now but lately i have had alot of
> ...


Have you had a chance to try those tips out?


----------

